# usb hdd (ntfs)

## JaSoN-X

Hi, hab eine usb festplatte als dateisystem ist ntfs drauf. (160GB Samsung IDE)

Hab versucht nach der doku das zu machen

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=53537

Leider komm ich bei dem punkt nicht weiter

mkdir /mnt/usbstick 

mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick

also mkdir das klar aber sda1 wird bei mir schon genutz da ich ne sata habe.

das wegen meine frage was gebe ich da ein ?

fdisk -l

```
Platte /dev/sda: 160.0 GByte, 160041885696 Byte

255 Köpfe, 63 Sektoren/Spuren, 19457 Zylinder

Einheiten = Zylinder von 16065 * 512 = 8225280 Bytes

    Gerät Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        4462    35840983+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2            4463        4467       40162+  83  Linux

/dev/sda3            4468        4530      506047+  82  Linux Swap

/dev/sda4            4531       19457   119901127+  83  Linux
```

hier ist noch meine dmesg

http://nopaste.php-q.net/86900Last edited by JaSoN-X on Sat Sep 25, 2004 10:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Lenz

Wenn da ntfs drauf ist, wirst du sie mit vfat auch nicht mounten können. Tausche vfat mit ntfs aus.

Falls sda1 schon belegt ist, probiere mal sdb1.

----------

## JaSoN-X

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Wenn da ntfs drauf ist, wirst du sie mit vfat auch nicht mounten können. Tausche vfat mit ntfs aus.
> 
> Falls sda1 schon belegt ist, probiere mal sdb1.

 

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using address 3

tux dev # mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb

mount: Gerätedatei /dev/sdb1 existiert nicht

hmm leider auch net kann man das nicht irgend wo genau nach schauen ?

----------

## JaSoN-X

das hab ich alles aktiviert in meinen Kernel in sachen USB

http://mitglied.lycos.de/milan/usb.jpg

hab eben noch den  USB Mass Storage support aktiviert

```
tux root # cat /proc/partitions

major minor  #blocks  name

   8     0  156290904 sda

   8     1   35840983 sda1

   8     2      40162 sda2

   8     3     506047 sda3

   8     4  119901127 sda4
```

leider klappts immer noch nicht   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## øxygen

USB Mass Storage ist auch nicht aktiviert im Kernel. Bau die ganzen USB Sachen einfach als Modul, man weiß  ja nie was man mal für Hardware in die Finger bekommt. Bringt ja keine Nachteile außer, dass das Kernel bauen länger dauert.

----------

## dp20eic

 *JaSoN-X wrote:*   

> das hab ich alles aktiviert in meinen Kernel in sachen USB
> 
> http://mitglied.lycos.de/milan/usb.jpg
> 
> hab eben noch den  USB Mass Storage support aktiviert
> ...

 

Hi,

meine 2 Cent zu dem Thema.

1.) NTFS ist zur Zeit nur lesend möglich, schreiben auf eigene Gefahr. (Ausnahme es gibt da wohl ein Treiber als  "not open source")

2.) ist bei Dir NTFS im Kernel Aktiv?

grep 'NTFS' /usr/src/linux/.config

   CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

  # CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

  CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y  <-- auf eigene Gefahr, siehe Doku.

3.) 1. u. 2. für Kernel 2.6.8

Tschö

BErnd

----------

## Lenz

@ dp20eic: Das Problem ist erstmal nicht das Dateisystem. Die Festplatte wird erst gar nicht richtig erkannt, sda-1-4 sind Partitionen auf eine S-ATA Platte, wie ich gestern im IRC erfahren habe. Folglich müsste die USB-Platte dann sdb sein, wird aber von cat /proc/partitions nicht angezeigt.

Was du mal machen könntest, wäre Knoppix zu booten und schauen ob da die Platte erkannt wird und mit was er die mounted.

----------

## JaSoN-X

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> @ dp20eic: Das Problem ist erstmal nicht das Dateisystem. Die Festplatte wird erst gar nicht richtig erkannt, sda-1-4 sind Partitionen auf eine S-ATA Platte, wie ich gestern im IRC erfahren habe. Folglich müsste die USB-Platte dann sdb sein, wird aber von cat /proc/partitions nicht angezeigt.
> 
> Was du mal machen könntest, wäre Knoppix zu booten und schauen ob da die Platte erkannt wird und mit was er die mounted.

 

Thx Lenz das kann ich mal testen ...

----------

## JaSoN-X

Also das Bekomme ich wenn ich mit Knoppix drauf bin.

```
root@ttyp0[/]# cat /proc/partitions

major minor  #blocks  name

   8     0  156290904 sda

   8     1   35840983 sda1

   8     2      40162 sda2

   8     3     506047 sda3

   8     4  119901127 sda4

   8    16  156290904 sdb

   8    17   53857881 sdb1

   8    18          1 sdb2

   8    21  102422376 sdb5
```

----------

## JaSoN-X

Also bei Knoppix kann ich aufsdb5 & sdb1 zugreifen da sind meine Daten drauf (ntfs) dann sollte es ja bei Gentoo auch klappen  :Wink: 

----------

## Eric E.

Versuch doch mal die Platte so zu mounten:

mount /dev/scsi/hostX/bus0/target0/lun0 /mnt/abc,

weibei für X vermutlich 2 einzusetzen ist, wenn du 2 interne SATA Anschlüsse hast.. einfach mal durchprobieren.

----------

## Benzman

Das "USB Mass Storage support" allein reicht nicht aus. Damit es funktioniert brauchst du auch noch "SCSI Device support" und "SCSI Disk support", zu finden unter "Device drivers --> SCSI device support-->"

----------

## JaSoN-X

oke also ich hab die platte jetzt am laufen mit sdb1 & sdb5 hab das auch so im fstab drine.

```
/dev/sdb1               /mnt/usb        ntfs            uid=jason,gid=users,umask=0222,defaults,users    0 0

/dev/sdb5               /mnt/usb-2        ntfs            uid=jason,gid=users,umask=0222,defaults,users    0 0
```

Das Problem ist sobald ich die platte raus machen und 1std wieder rein mache will ich die wieder brauche heisst die USB Platte

sdc1 & sdc5 das heisst ich muss die fstab wieder ändern ist das normal oder kann man das geschickter machen ?? danke das er die sdb1 & sdb5 behält !

----------

## caraboides

Was glaube ich mal gut wäre wenn du die Ausgabe von dmesg nach dem Einstecken mal hier postest, aber nur die letzten ca. 20 Zeilen. Das weisst ob deine Platte erkannt wird und welches dev du zu mounten hast. So mache ich das immer.

----------

## flo_02_mu

 *JaSoN-X wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Problem ist sobald ich die platte raus machen und 1std wieder rein mache will ich die wieder brauche heisst die USB Platte
> 
> sdc1 & sdc5 das heisst ich muss die fstab wieder ändern ist das normal oder kann man das geschickter machen ?? danke das er die sdb1 & sdb5 behält !

 

Du kannst udev verwenden. Da schreibst du dir eine Regel die dir beim anstöpseln der USB-Platte einen symbolischen Link Namens /dev/usb_hd1 oder so erstellt. Diesen schreibst du dann anstelle von /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab und schon kannst du das Laufwerk immer mounten, egal ob es sich hinter sda, b, y verbirgt.  :Smile: 

----------

## JaSoN-X

 *flo_02_mu wrote:*   

>  *JaSoN-X wrote:*   
> 
> Das Problem ist sobald ich die platte raus machen und 1std wieder rein mache will ich die wieder brauche heisst die USB Platte
> 
> sdc1 & sdc5 das heisst ich muss die fstab wieder ändern ist das normal oder kann man das geschickter machen ?? danke das er die sdb1 & sdb5 behält ! 
> ...

 

hört sich gut an, die frage ist ich hab keine Plan wie ich das machen soll.

Kannst mir genau sagen wie das geht ? Danke

Ich hab eben das Programm installiert udev nur wie das geht hmmmm....

----------

## flo_02_mu

 *JaSoN-X wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hört sich gut an, die frage ist ich hab keine Plan wie ich das machen soll.
> 
> Kannst mir genau sagen wie das geht ? Danke
> ...

 

Hier gibt's dazu eine Anleitung. 

Ich hab hier für ein Digital Album (=mobile USB-Festplatte) folgenden Eintrag in /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules:

```
BUS="scsi", KERNEL="sd*", SYSFS{model}="Digital Album", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="usbhd%n"
```

- Flo

----------

## JaSoN-X

ja das auch ne mobile usb festplatte kann leider net viel mit der doku anfangen da mein englisch net mehr so fit ist  :Sad: 

----------

## flo_02_mu

Also gut, dann versuchen wir das mal Schritt für Schritt:

emerge udev hast du ja anscheinend bereits ausgeführt, ansonsten jetzt nachholen. Jetzt die Platte anstöpseln und irgendwie ( anhand der syslog-Ausgaben, oder per mount-Versuchen ) ausfindig machen, welchem scsi-device sie zugeordnet wird. Gehen wir mal von sdb aus. Dann ist der nächste Schritt ein:

```
 udevinfo -a -p /sys/block/sdb |grep model
```

Das müsste eine Zeile ähnlich dieser hier ausspucken:

```
SYSFS{model}="Digital Album"
```

Anhand dieser Information kannst du nun eine Datei /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules mit folgender Zeile erstellen:

```
BUS="scsi", KERNEL="sd*", SYSFS{model}="Digital Album", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="usbhd%n"
```

(Bei SYSFS{model} natürlich dann das eintragen was du vorhin mit udevinfo... (hoffentlich) bekommen hast).

Dies sollte dir nun beim nächsten anstöpseln der USB-Platte einen symbolischen Link /dev/usbhd1, /dev/usbhd2, ... auf die entsprechenden Partitionen der Platte erstellen die du dann in /etc/fstab eintragen kannst.

- Flo

----------

## JaSoN-X

```
tux root # cat /proc/partitions

major minor  #blocks  name

   8     0  156290904 sda

   8     1   35840983 sda1

   8     2      40162 sda2

   8     3     506047 sda3

   8     4  119901127 sda4

   8    16  156290904 sdb

   8    17   53857881 sdb1

   8    18          1 sdb2

   8    21  102422376 sdb5

tux root # udevinfo -a -p /sys/block/sdb |grep model

    SYSFS{model}="SP1604N         "
```

die sdb ist meine Mobile Festplatte

----------

## JaSoN-X

so sieht bei mir das jetzt aus

nano -w /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

hier drine steht das:

BUS="scsi", KERNEL="sd*", SYSFS{model}="SP1604N", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="usbhd%n"

----------

## JaSoN-X

nur die frage was soll ich jetzt genau in meine fstab eintragen ?

----------

## Lenz

Das gleiche wie vorher, nur halt dann /dev/usbhd1 als Device denke ich.

----------

## JaSoN-X

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Das gleiche wie vorher, nur halt dann /dev/usbhd1 als Device denke ich.

 

denken ist nich wissen LENZ hehe   :Laughing:  ich teste es mal im moment steht es so drine:

/dev/sdb1               /mnt/usb        ntfs            uid=jason,gid=users,umask=0222,defaults,users    0 0

/dev/sdb5               /mnt/usb-2      ntfs            uid=jason,gid=users,umask=0222,defaults,users    0 0

----------

## flo_02_mu

Ja, und jetzt nimmst du eben nicht mehr /dev/sdb1 und /dev/sdb5 sondern /dev/usbhd1 und /dev/usbhd5 her.

----------

## JaSoN-X

ok so sieht jetzt meine fstab aus:

/dev/usbhd1             /mnt/usb        ntfs            uid=jason,gid=users,umask=0222,defaults,users    0 0

/dev/usbhd5             /mnt/usb-2      ntfs            uid=jason,gid=users,umask=0222,defaults,users    0 0

und jetzt sollte es klappen ?

----------

## flo_02_mu

 *JaSoN-X wrote:*   

> ok so sieht jetzt meine fstab aus:
> 
> /dev/usbhd1             /mnt/usb        ntfs            uid=jason,gid=users,umask=0222,defaults,users    0 0
> 
> /dev/usbhd5             /mnt/usb-2      ntfs            uid=jason,gid=users,umask=0222,defaults,users    0 0
> ...

 

Ja.  :Wink: 

Du kannst ja auch mal per Hand mounten, dann weißt du ob alles geklappt hat. Der fstab-Eintrag ist ja nur für's dauerhafte Verwenden dann gedacht.

```
mount -t ntfs /dev/usbhd1 /mnt/usb
```

Allerdings... ich würde zu dem fstab-Eintrag evtl. die Option "noauto" hinzufügen, denn die Festplatte ist ja beim Booten nicht immer angesteckt, oder?[/code]

----------

